# autoglym glass polish any good?



## corsadesign (Nov 24, 2011)

got some of this was going to use it on all exterior glass but its raining grr!!


----------



## Whitey172 (Feb 4, 2011)

I really like the polish, then just top it off with Ag fast glass after each wash


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Yep it's good stuff :thumb:


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Very good indeed:thumb:


----------



## Evomike (Dec 22, 2010)

As above, it's really good stuff. Probably my favourite AG product


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Got rid of mine cos its dusty.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

It's great stuff, one of those products you don't need to bother looking at alternatives for imho.


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

So what is the actual differnce between ag fast glass and ag glass polish??


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

AG glass polish is very good


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

i use it 99% of the time now


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

turboyamaha said:


> So what is the actual differnce between ag fast glass and ag glass polish??


Fast glass is a liquid in a spray bottle and glass polish is, well.. a polish.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

bero1306 said:


> Got rid of mine cos its dusty.


Use it like SRP, teeny tiny amounts.


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Its good stuff and it smells nice to


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Yes, without a doubt, very good stuff.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Really good, easy to apply, easy to remove and leaves a fresh finish behind with some nice beading. Follow up with a quick detailer and you won't need a glass sealant.


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

I use it quite a bit, its very very good for the money and leaves a crystal clear finish.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Very good imo.


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

AG glass polish contains abrasives? Can gp remove any swirls or scratches?


----------



## addzSE (Feb 4, 2012)

Sounds like something worth buying.

If I were to buy autoglym glass polish, would it be a good idea to use autoglym fast glass cleaner before applying glass polish?


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Where can you apply the glass polish?Inside or outside the windows?or both?


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

mr.t said:


> Where can you apply the glass polish?Inside or outside the windows?or both?


Both...:thumb:


----------



## hagler (Dec 30, 2011)

i use the ag polish to clean and decontaminate the glass first then use a sealant on top, never had any complaints about it


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

I actually find it easier to use glass polish on the inside of my windows instead of a spray. It's easier to apply and much easier to remove without streaking IMO.


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

id_doug said:


> I actually find it easier to use glass polish on the inside of my windows instead of a spray. It's easier to apply and much easier to remove without streaking IMO.


That's my top tip, this is what I do all the time I hate the inside of glass.
Especially the windscreen.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

It's the fogging on the inside of the windscreen that does me (if that's the right terminology). I find when you remove the polish it fairly well removes all the fogging in one easy go. Well relatively speaking anyway once I have relocated my dislocated shoulder trying to get into the corners 

And AG Glass Polish is my screen polish of choice.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

pawlik said:


> AG glass polish contains abrasives? Can gp remove any swirls or scratches?


Not in my experience no, the abrasives aren't that harsh, more for cutting through the grime 

It cleans up chrome trim quite nicely too as it happens.

Just don't use it on aftermarket tints  It can marr the finish.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2012)

AG glass polish is very good. It cleans quickly and cleans well. It leaves a much clearer and glossier window than fastglass. It does mark some rubbers and plastics though. I doubt that it will do anything for scratches.


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Its a great product in my experience. Use fast glass mostly but when the windows start to get grubby etc theglass polish brings them back to new.


----------



## Sti_Brumby (Aug 19, 2010)

Personally don't like it.. doesn't do much to remove water spots.
Duragloss Nu-Glass 755 I highly rate!


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

I found the AG glass polish to less dusty than the Duragloss Nu-Glass and Zaino Glas polish. I bought a liter of the DP (Detailer's Pride) glass restorer last year and that has become my new favorite. The lowest dust of the 4 brands I've tried and seems to rely on chemical cleaners as much as mechanical polish. Removes water spots quickly.


----------



## corsadesign (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies i was in a shop near me and i thought i would buy it :thumb:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

corsadesign said:


> Thanks for all the replies i was in a shop near me and i thought i would buy it :thumb:


Well done fella, it's a fab product.

I apply it with a damp applicator sponge, spritzed with a lil QD, buff off with a nice clean MF...:thumb:


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

It is superb for restoring plastic rear windows on convertibles btw...


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

bero1306 said:


> Got rid of mine cos its dusty.


Try using less and working it over the glass until it has all but disappeared, then there is only the smallest amount left to remove with a MF. The polish contains powders to do the polishing/deep cleaning and an excess of dusting would point to excess product on the surface that isn't being used, has dried and is then removed. By using less you will eliminate the dusting and save yourself some money too - win win!



turboyamaha said:


> So what is the actual differnce between ag fast glass and ag glass polish??


Fast Glass is a liquid spray on cleaner that contains no 'solids', as such it can be used on glass, plastic, acrylic, perspex etc that you can't use a cream cleaner on, as these surfaces can be soft and can be scratched by a cream cleaner that do contain 'solids'. It is great for a speedy glass cleaning. If you encounter a mark or grimy film that Fast Glass is struggling with, then use Car Glass Polish instead. The powders can cut through the grime, but are not hard enough to mark the glass in any way. Glass is pretty tough compared to the vast majority of contamination your windscreen picks up. Car Glass Polish can be used every time you clean your glass if you like but, as the name suggests, Fast Glass is often a quicker alternative.



neilos said:


> Use it like SRP, teeny tiny amounts.


:thumb:



pawlik said:


> AG glass polish contains abrasives? Can gp remove any swirls or scratches?


As mentioned above, it does contain powders that are apparent when the product is over applied, however these are powerful enough to remove contaminants, but not mark the glass. So if your main purpose for use was to remove swirls and scratches from glass it would not be suitable.



addzSE said:


> Sounds like something worth buying.
> 
> If I were to buy autoglym glass polish, would it be a good idea to use autoglym fast glass cleaner before applying glass polish?





mr.t said:


> Where can you apply the glass polish?Inside or outside the windows?or both?


Inside and out, provided it is glass you can use it on that surface.



Russ and his BM said:


> It is superb for restoring plastic rear windows on convertibles btw...


Just go carefully, we do not recommend that, but detailing is all about new techniques.


----------

